# Help me with my powder!



## Calikilo (Aug 14, 2022)

Over a short period of time I've managed to collect over a pound of duff. How do I clean and then recrystallize all my duff back into a shard?! 
Thank you to whoever helps me


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Thread by patton, ice manufacturing.


----------

